# Gibt es auch 09xx-Nummern als Lockanrufer?



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe vor einigen Tagen 2 Anrufe in Abwesenheit auf meinen Handy gehabt . Die Nummer beginnt mit 0940....  (bzw. +49940... auf dem Display)

Auf den Rückruf habe ich lieber verzichtet. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es sich dabei um einen Lockanruf handelt, oder ob sich nur jemand verwählt hat.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Mai 2005)

seht mir eher nach einer normalen Festnetznummer aus 
http://telefon-vorwahlen.germanien.info/vorwahlen.deutschland.htm


> 09401 Neutraubling
> 09402 Regenstauf
> 09403 Donaustauf
> 09404 Nittendorf
> ...


wie geht denn die Nummer weiter?  (nicht alle Ziffern nur die nächsten ein oder zwei) 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo!



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> wie geht denn die Nummer weiter?  (nicht alle Ziffern nur die nächsten ein oder zwei)
> 
> cp



Die Nummer lauter weiter: 0940 49 50...

Aber Dein Link und Dein Ausschnitt daraus sind ja eigentlich schon Beweis genug, daß es sich um eine Festnetz-Nr. aus Nittendorf handelt. Peinlich: Da hätte ich eigentlich selber draufkommen können, mal im Vorwahlverz. nachzuschauen. Allerdings war ich so drauf fixiert, daß alle Nummern, die mit 09 beginnen, Bezahlnummern sind (sowei bei 013x).

Da ich als Norddeutscher weder Nittendorf noch jemanden aus Nittendorf kenne , scheint es sich nur um einen Wahl-Fehler zu handeln.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Bremsklotz (20 Mai 2005)

@Wollix

Das muss dir nicht unbedingt peinlich sein. Traurig ist, das inzwischen die Panik bei Nummern die mit "09" beginnen so groß ist, dass man keinen klaren Gedanken mehr fasst und gar nicht auf die Idee kommt, dass eine Festnetznummer auch mit "09" beginnen kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2005)

Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Das muss dir nicht unbedingt peinlich sein. Traurig ist, das inzwischen die Panik bei Nummern die mit "09" beginnen so groß ist, dass man keinen klaren Gedanken mehr fasst und gar nicht auf die Idee kommt, dass eine Festnetznummer auch mit "09" beginnen kann.


Unser Heimatsortsnetz war 0906 - das war (u.a. in der Schweiz)  die Dialergasse... und wohin sind wir dann umgezogen? zwei Dörfer weiter - 0909(0)-die Dialergasse in UK (und auch verdrehergefährlich - für die dort noch lebende Verwandtschaft bzw. ihre Anrufer)


----------

